# TBS6280 DVB-T2 card (SOLVED)

## andrewwalker27

I'm trying to get my TBS6280 TV card working but I can't find how to do it. The official driver is a binary blob and the official channels only seem interested in Ubuntu, but I have found some open source drivers in git.

http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TBS_driver_installation

I've tried installing as suggested but I get the following error

```

PhenomIIx6 media_build # make dir DIR=../media

make -C linux/ dir DIR="../../media"

make[1]: Entering directory '/root/tbs/media_build/linux'

rm -rf drivers firmware include sound .patches_applied .linked_dir .git_log.md5 git_log kernel_version.h

/bin/sh: lsdiff: command not found

Makefile:123: recipe for target 'dir' failed

make[1]: *** [dir] Error 127

make[1]: Leaving directory '/root/tbs/media_build/linux'

Makefile:32: recipe for target 'dir' failed

make: *** [dir] Error 2

```

Is there a 'proper' way of installing this with Gentoo so that it will install and upgrade using the normal methods? Is there an ebuild somewhere I can use?

I'm running kernel 4.1.12 on ~x86_64 if that is relevant.

Any help would be appreciated as I don't really know where to start with this.Last edited by andrewwalker27 on Sun Jan 24, 2016 4:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Buffoon

Try installing dev-util/patchutils

----------

## andrewwalker27

Cheers, that's the bit I was missing. I also needed to add the perl module ProcessTable if anyone else was following this.

```
cpan Proc::ProcessTable
```

Now works like a dream!

----------

